# Slippery's henryanum



## Trithor (Oct 25, 2014)

Jerry (Slippery) asked me to post these pictures for him;


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2014)

Trithor said:


>



Wow! Most attractive henryanum photo ever!!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2014)

phenomenal. wonder if the plant is 4N.


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 25, 2014)

Even though I don't like this one that much, I must admit that is lovely. Its glossy texture, its perfect pouch!! Admirable.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2014)

very bold colours and spots - excellent


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## John M (Oct 25, 2014)

Super nice!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 25, 2014)

Henryanum is one of those paphs that you either love or hate, it is difficult to be ambivalent about anything quite as boldly psychedelic as this is! This well grown example amplifies that feeling that I find it inconceivable that anyone could not love it. Generous size, great balance and rich colours, this has to be the best I have seen yet.


----------



## Carkin (Oct 25, 2014)

I am definitely in the "love" category!!! Love, love, love it!


----------



## labskaus (Oct 25, 2014)

Large, flat dorsal, huge spots, nice colours, that's a perfect henry!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 25, 2014)

Fantastic. To clarify, the top plant is the same as the next two? I'd love to see this beauty in the wild.


----------



## slippery (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes KyushuCalante, same plant just beginning to open.
I thought with two buds per stem there might be some
kind of a mash-up, but they seem to have arranged
themselves quite nicely.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm blown away! i never really wanted a henryanum until this photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2014)

I think henrys are wonderful and this plant photo just proves it! I adore
that fat pouch and the spots.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 26, 2014)

Beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## tenman (Oct 26, 2014)

Excellent! Great spots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2014)

Excellent henrys!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 27, 2014)

That's one fat henry! Terrific


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice photos. I usually don't like Henry if it has a fat lip, but if the other parts are also bigger then the overall looks much nicer


----------



## Stone (Oct 29, 2014)

This is superb. I need it with me! I think it should be given a clonal name and selfed.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2014)

Stone said:


> This is superb. I need it with me! I think it should be given a clonal name and selfed.



I think so too. How about 'Stone' or maybe 'Stoned Mike' as a clonal?


----------



## Stone (Oct 30, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> I think so too. How about 'Stone' or maybe 'Stoned Mike' as a clonal?



Stoned Mike?....Not for many years now.:rollhappy:

I think ''Slippery henry'' is more appropriate.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm also in love with this flower. Great dorsals, especially! What is the original source? Who sold the plant originally, that is, and are there more where that came from?


----------



## vandaalex (Nov 1, 2014)

Per Slippery, this plant was just recently upgraded from a 79 pt. HCC/AOS to an 87pt AM/AOS just a week ago!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice spots.


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2014)

vandaalex said:


> Per Slippery, this plant was just recently upgraded from a 79 pt. HCC/AOS to an 87pt AM/AOS just a week ago!



very worthy.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 7, 2020)

Trithor said:


> Jerry (Slippery) asked me to post these pictures for him;


Indeed a beauty. Saw the size improvement from HCC 79 points to AM 87 points. To have two flowers each on two spikes is great. Can’t wait to see the offsprings. Well done!


----------



## setaylien (Aug 8, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Indeed a beauty. Saw the size improvement from HCC 79 points to AM 87 points. To have two flowers each on two spikes is great. Can’t wait to see the offsprings. Well done!


That is an excellent henryanum! Congatulations on growing it so well.


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 8, 2020)

Wow!!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 18, 2020)

Leslie dug out this old thread which I haven't seen before. So belated but not too late......Congrats for growing and possessing such a beauty.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 18, 2020)

slippery said:


> Yes KyushuCalante, same plant just beginning to open.
> I thought with two buds per stem there might be some
> kind of a mash-up, but they seem to have arranged
> themselves quite nicely.



Love these resurrected threads of amazing plants....

Any chance there were ever offspring from this plant?


----------

